# Questions about torque converter seal replacement



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Pull tires off. 
Take axle nuts off.
Disconnect lower ball joints. 
Disconnect steering tie rod ends. Some cars would have the room to leave connected though. 
Slide hub off outter axle shaft. 
Insert pry bar between trans and inner axle shaft. Pop axle out of trans. 

It's pretty tough to remove the trans without popping out the axles. And popping them back in place is a whole lot easier with everything else taken apart. 

That used to be the procedure. If it's changed in the last couple of decades. I wouldn't know. 


The best way to tackle jobs is with a repair manual that runs $25 and can be found at any parts store or online. 

Why do you think the shaft seal is bad??????


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

They dont "have to" be, but it's overly difficult/clumsy to remove the trans with the axles still in.
I don't leave them in when pulling a trans. I usually leave fastened to the hubs(as the axle nut and washer are one time use so this eliminates having to order those parts) and secure them with some wire to avoid stress on the boots.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

When did the alxe nut and washer become one time use?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> when did the alxe nut and washer become one time use?


2011, lol

Along with brake caliper bracket bolts, shock lower bolts, etc, etc...That virtually noone ever replaces outside of some dealers.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

The seal is actually leaking, but it occurred almost right after having my torque converter seal replaced. The dealership was terrible. During the repair my car sustained damages to its body (2 dents and a small gauge in the paint) as well as multiple pieces missing and bolts not fully torqued. My axle nut was left lose as well. What are the chances that they simply didn’t lock it fully in place vs them damaging the overall seal when trying to reinstall it? Either way I know it was them who did it and either way I’d be looking at the same amount of labor to get it back to normal.


----------

